
Judge set to toss charges against Backpage.com CEO, cites shield law - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-backpage-ruling-idUSKBN13B2O7?il=0
======
hga
It's been 40 days since they were arrested, the delay until the final decision
would make it 2 months, that's an awfully long time for such a cloud to be
hanging over their head for explicitly protected activity. This and another
stunt of this AG suggests California's voters would do well to send her home
to spend more time with her family in 2018.

~~~
jrnichols
"This and another stunt of this AG suggests California's voters would do well
to send her home to spend more time with her family in 2018."

I thought that was already going to happen, but instead she leveled up.

~~~
hga
Oh my, I didn't realize until I just read a news item that she's going to
replace Barbara Boxer, thanks to California for inflicting her on the rest of
the nation!

